# Grenade fat burning tablets



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

As the title says, since breaking my neck in 2 places 2 years ago I have had to change my training massively, I need to drop half a stone and was passed the fat burning tablets from my brother, has anyone tried these and if so what were your thoughts or concerns.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Personally I think that a good diet will go further than just popping a pill

Don't agree with many diets or fad pills tbh

I've done about 4 stone purely on a good diet since November and added exercise in january

Done over 1stone in December alone witho no exercise


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I'm quite good with eating healthy but exercise is a major part due to my restrictions.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

See some other posts on weight loss, the answers are largely the same. Grenade is a waste of money for fat loss but you have them for free. They are only really useful as a stimulant to assist with workouts but actually, the translation from workout to fat loss isn't as big as you might expect, save for cardio which is easier to measure. I'm not saying pre workouts etc are useless, they are useful - but what you eat is more important to start with.

To lose weight, calories should be lower than what's expended through daily activity and neat. Neat = non exercise activity thermogenesis.

Matty fusaro of fusaro fitness did a YouTube video on this a day or so ago which may help you get the hang of the weight loss thing.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

They are a waste of money not to mention most of them are dangerous. Ive read some tablets have the equivalent of like 4 cups of coffee so they do increase your metabolic rate slightly but at a dangerous cost.

Concentrate on diet. Talk to a specialist about what rehab exercises to do etc and what you can do. Dont talk to a doctor, most are useless and will tell you its dangerous to do weights etc.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bod42 said:


> They are a waste of money not to mention most of them are dangerous. Ive read some tablets have the equivalent of like 4 cups of coffee so they do increase your metabolic rate slightly but at a dangerous cost.
> 
> Concentrate on diet. Talk to a specialist about what rehab exercises to do etc and what you can do. Dont talk to a doctor, most are useless and will tell you its dangerous to do weights etc.


Very true

My mate was on something and ended up in hospital as his RESTING heart rate was over 100 :|


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Grenade do have very good reviews on the muscle forum I am on. I would however say just buy some Myprotein CLA and Cod Liver oils. These are the cheaper option to reduce fat and just as good if not better


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Very true
> 
> My mate was on something and ended up in hospital as his RESTING heart rate was over 100 :|


No doubt he was on Ephedrine. This stuff is crazy and illegal in the UK but legal in America. A lot of bodybuilders do use this after training to pump blood to the muscles faster.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Grenade do have very good reviews on the muscle forum I am on. I would however say just buy some Myprotein CLA and Cod Liver oils. These are the cheaper option to reduce fat and just as good if not better


Downside to cla : you will fart and burp disgusting smells :lol:



Alfieharley1 said:


> No doubt he was on Ephedrine. This stuff is crazy and illegal in the UK but legal in America. A lot of bodybuilders do use this after training to pump blood to the muscles faster.


Nah was something he bought off a legal website, I'll ask which they were

Not my protein but one like that

I use my protein


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Downside to cla : you will fart and burp disgusting smells :lol:
> 
> Nah was something he bought off a legal website, I'll ask which they were
> 
> ...


I don't mind CLA giving me side effects but then again everyone is different. I have aload of supplements but I know one of them gives me nightmares.
Yeah let me know so can avoid lol.

My protein is fantastic find them very good but just don't have them deliver with yodel.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zma? My mate takes that and has really weird and vivid dreams

Started cla 2 weeks ago, not seen any difference yet except the horrible burps -.-

Always get parcels next day from them, even with yodel, but never pay for quick postage


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Zma? My mate takes that and has really weird and vivid dreams
> 
> Started cla 2 weeks ago, not seen any difference yet except the horrible burps -.-


Nope not taking any zinc - I'm going to experiment and find which one it is - I take (all brought through Myprotein)
Alpha men, cod liver oil, bcaa , HMB, Arginine, CLA, Whey protein & Mypre PreWorkout.

Hijack OPs thread.

You should see CLAs working soon. They will either strip you or you will see growth in muscle.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> They are a waste of money not to mention most of them are dangerous. Ive read some tablets have the equivalent of like 4 cups of coffee so they do increase your metabolic rate slightly but at a dangerous cost.
> 
> Concentrate on diet. Talk to a specialist about what rehab exercises to do etc and what you can do. Dont talk to a doctor, most are useless and will tell you its dangerous to do weights etc.


A bit far saying they're dangerous. As most of the compunds that actually do anything are now illegal, ie. ephedrine, DMA etc - the main constituents are caffeine as mentioned. Some have Beta Alanine added, most have a bit of creatine and a few other fandangled ingredients that look good on the label. There are very few that have the right proportions of compounds that have research backed evidence to show they actually do anything.

One tassimo coffee pod has (according to them) 135mg caffeine. A double shot is 270mg. Most preworkouts have around 200mg caffeine. For someone who never has coffee it's a big hit, for those that drown in the stuff, it's a mere tickle. Context is everything.

Agree on the rehab thing though...Bod42 has shown that you can move some serious weight without fandangled supplements looking at the stronglift thread! :thumb:



Alfieharley1 said:


> Grenade do have very good reviews on the muscle forum I am on. I would however say just buy some Myprotein CLA and Cod Liver oils. These are the cheaper option to reduce fat and just as good if not better


CLA has no proven results to actually do anything like the claims. Don't waste your money. Most will get into training, get a few supplements and think "the XYZ formula is brilliant, i'm losing fat/building muscle really fast!". Actually, its because you're at the gym working out and/or changing your diet and approach and nothing to do with the supp.

For a good ingredient profile, look at totalis by smart powders (although it's US only it gives an idea) - this is pretty close to having most of the research backed ingredients in the right amounts. It could be better but it's vastly better than most.



Alfieharley1 said:


> No doubt he was on Ephedrine. This stuff is crazy and illegal in the UK but legal in America. A lot of bodybuilders do use this after training to pump blood to the muscles faster.


Ephedrine is used as part of the ECA stack, Ephedrine, Caffeine and Asprin and dosing is 2-3 times daily is a specific ratio. The ingredients have been shown (as in studied) to be synergistic enhancing each other. It's a fat burning stack and has nothing to do with pumping blood to the muscles. The pump, as you refer, is a by product of training volume and intensity and NOT a direct measure of how effective the training is.



Alfieharley1 said:


> Nope not taking any zinc - I'm going to experiment and find which one it is - I take (all brought through Myprotein)
> Alpha men, cod liver oil, bcaa , HMB, Arginine, CLA, Whey protein & Mypre PreWorkout.
> 
> Hijack OPs thread.
> ...


ZMA is like CLA - not proven to do much at all. Save your money, buy a new gym top or something.

:thumb:


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't want to insult you but I feel that taking dieting tablets is like cheating, why pay £20 for some tablets that are probably not really going to work and if they do you'll be waiting a while for results, you could easily just got to the gym and be guaranteed results if you but the effort in, also if you do decide to take up the gym I would go for a lifestyle centre or a place that also has a swimming pool. Most places that have swimming pools offer a free swim session which is great, swimming is a great way to exercise and also lose weight and at the same time your improving your swimming skills. Also go on walks or runs whichever suits you, next time you are going to the town centre why not walk there, smell that fresh air!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm no expert myself and have used tablets in the past but ultimately it's about controlling what goes in your cake hole.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

My 2ps worth - I've been taking myprotein ZMA's for about a year now on & off.

Easily the best and deepest sleep I've ever had. Well worth the buy!

Like Kimo said, I also get really vivid dreams with them!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Eden95 said:


> Don't want to insult you but I feel that taking dieting tablets is like cheating, why pay £20 for some tablets that are probably not really going to work and if they do you'll be waiting a while for results, you could easily just got to the gym and be guaranteed results if you but the effort in, also if you do decide to take up the gym I would go for a lifestyle centre or a place that also has a swimming pool. Most places that have swimming pools offer a free swim session which is great, swimming is a great way to exercise and also lose weight and at the same time your improving your swimming skills. Also go on walks or runs whichever suits you, next time you are going to the town centre why not walk there, smell that fresh air!!


I appreciate the above, but since braking 2 discs in my neck the only sport i can do is run, i have 50% movement in my neck and limited feeling in my left shoulder and arm. Prior to the accident i was an avid kickboxer and did cross fit, im 41almost and ive trained since i was 14. 
At present im averaging on 30 - 40 miles treadmill running per week and i try and eat as good as i can, i was thinking of using the tablets as a boost to get rid of a little weight .


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

davo3587 said:


> I appreciate the above, but since braking 2 discs in my neck the only sport i can do is run, i have 50% movement in my neck and limited feeling in my left shoulder and arm. Prior to the accident i was an avid kickboxer and did cross fit, im 41almost and ive trained since i was 14.
> 
> At present im averaging on 30 - 40 miles treadmill running per week and i try and eat as good as i can, i was thinking of using the tablets as a boost to get rid of a little weight .


I really wouldn't bother mate, just keep up to what you are doing!


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have two boxes of grenades, yes there a fat burner but I would class them more as a pre workout. (High mg of caffeine) best stuff I have used for fat burners is either Eca's or clenbuterol. But none of these will work without a good diet.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Very true
> 
> My mate was on something and ended up in hospital as his RESTING heart rate was over 100 :|


Brother of the guy I used to work with (love starts like that, brothers sisters, great aunt, hampsters pet fishes owners brother said he saw a shark driving a prius once) thought if he took double the suggested dose then he would lose weight twice as fast. Hes now on heart medication for the rest of his life.



horico said:


> Agree on the rehab thing though...Bod42 has shown that you can move some serious weight without fandangled supplements looking at the stronglift thread! :thumb:


Or check out Doug, Im sure he doesnt even take protein anymore, just simple good food and hes well ahead of me.



davo3587 said:


> I appreciate the above, but since braking 2 discs in my neck the only sport i can do is run, i have 50% movement in my neck and limited feeling in my left shoulder and arm. Prior to the accident i was an avid kickboxer and did cross fit, im 41almost and ive trained since i was 14.
> At present im averaging on 30 - 40 miles treadmill running per week and i try and eat as good as i can, i was thinking of using the tablets as a boost to get rid of a little weight .


Ya I dont think tablets and running are the answer. I not saying I know anything about the seriousness of your injury but normally with rehab they can at least be improved. I have spent a few months in hospital with a damaged back, up to deadlifting 195kg now, I have dislocated my shoulder 7 times and made a complete and utter mess of it the last time, 4 yrs later and its 99% pain free and Im benching 150kg+. Got told by 3 specialists that the only way I will get the use of my shoulder back is to have it replaced, yes it took 3-4 yrs or rehab but better than letting them inside my shoulder to cause more damage.



Alfieharley1 said:


> Nope not taking any zinc - I'm going to experiment and find which one it is - I take (all brought through Myprotein)
> Alpha men, cod liver oil, bcaa , HMB, Arginine, CLA, Whey protein & Mypre PreWorkout.
> 
> Hijack OPs thread.
> ...


Wow that has to be one of the longest supplemets lists I have seen yet. Hope its working for you mate. To be honest I have and do take ZMA, there is a lot of writting by Charles Poliquin on its benefits and how we are Zinc & magnesium deficient in todays diet. Hey it may not help with muscle growth, strength, who knows but it definitely helps with my sleep. When I dont have the weird as dreams lol.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Try www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk, if you want to order something today (I did) I get regular offers via email and they have a code to use with your order (attached image) for 25% off for today.
As for fat burners they can hep but are no magic pill, have you tried fasted cardio? I's done first thing after waking, if you feel a bit lethargic have a strong coffee before cardio. Do either HIIT or steady rate cardio see which will work for you but the biggest change will come from food consumed and total daily calories intake vs daily calorie output (monitor and adjust as required). I am just getting back into training after long break due to personal and health issues, my mind is still not totally in it something that plays a massive part in your training.
With that in mind I wish you all the best on your road.:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Bentley11 said:


> I have two boxes of grenades, yes there a fat burner but I would class them more as a pre workout. (High mg of caffeine) best stuff I have used for fat burners is either Eca's or clenbuterol. But none of these will work without a good diet.


Now these are are proper fat burners along with dnp, the only problem is people don't do the research how to run them properly and they end up with the spotlight on them. Needs reserch doing and selling through legitamate pharmacies, same with steroids so we can pharma grade instead of ending up buying bunk gear from dodgey ugl's. My personal favouriite is clen just love the shakes you get from it.


----------

